# Help!!!



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Being still new to the hobby, I foolishly followed the guidance of an Aqueon instructional video telling me to change the filter cartridge in the Aqueon Quietflow filter I had. The day after, my Severum started getting fin rot which I suspect came as a result of me changing the cartridge, thus getting rid of all the beneficial bacteria that the old cartridge once held. I immediately cut the cartridge open and removed *most* of the carbon and I say most because it would've taken me at least an hour if I wanted to remove all of it. At the same time, I went out an bought an AC70 as I knew that the filter media could be separated and am now currently running both filters with the intention of getting rid of the Aqueon in another week or so after the tank has cycled.

After setting up both filters, I immediately dosed the tank with 18ml of Melafix for my 37gal tank as per the instructions (5ml per 10g). The damage to the Severum's fins had ceased until today where I noticed that it seems to have gotten much worse. If you take a look at the second video, it seems as though my gourami also has damage to his fins.

What I am unsure about is whether or not the damage is from fin rot. I should mention that I noticed my common pleco was quite aggressive the other night, periodically chasing all his tankmates around. What I am worried about is whether the fin damage is caused by the pleco, or whether it is in fact fin rot.

It's a bit difficult to capture on camera but part of my Severum's tail fin is torn, and there's even a freakin small hole in the middle of it. The right pectoral fin is also missing quite a piece =/. As for the gourami, part of his dorsal fin is missing

Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

The second video


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure if it's finrot, but I am quite sure it wasn't caused by changing the cartridge as that is a regular maintenance thing. I'm not familiar with that particular filter but usually what ever the filter uses for the bio part (ceramic rings, bio-wheels ect...) of the filtration isn't usually part of the filter cartridge. TO my knowledge the substrate holds beneficial bacteria as well so probably not due to that unless your tank has never cycled properly. Regular water changes, some salt might help aid the recovery. Sounds like it might be caused by the aggressive fish. Then again I am no expert lol Probably wouldn't hurt to post the water parameters as well.


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Water parameters the last time I checked a few days ago was this:

Temp: 81 deg 
pH: 7.2 
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0 
Nitrate: 20ppm


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i agree with Diztrbd1, i doubt it was from changing the cartridge. and the substrate does hold good bacteria, i have seen pleco's attack dying fish, and from what i have seen they go for the body, probably more slime coat there. i might be wrong but your nitrate seems very high. Cheers


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yea I hear they really like the flat round type of fish and get them while they are sleeping


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

I haven't had the pleco for long, but he kept to himself up until that day. I think what might've sparked his aggressiveness is that I bought some new algae wafers that was supposed to be meant for him, but naturally the other fish wanted to have some too but I guess the pleco didn't want to share and he got mad and started chasing everyone around. He's been a different guy since then . I should also mention that he's a big guy, around 8" long.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Try a water change right the way. You might have experience an ammonia spike. I am lazy in doing WC. At the first sign of fin rod, I do major WC. That usually fix the problem with a day or two.

Also I would not use old carbon to seed bacteria. The floss cover would have been a better choice. 

Carbon filled cartridge does requires changing. As a general rule, I also avoid relying on carbon as a media. It absorb bad stuff but when saturated will release it bad to the water.

AC will be the way to go as you can alternate cleaning the media and the foam.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Changing the cartridge wouldn't do it, but your nitrates are pretty high, which can trigger fin rot. I would change up to 50% of your water right away and add a bit of salt. Water changes are the absolute best thing to bring things back into line and help the fish heal.

Can you separate the pleco? An 8" common pleco (aka giant poop machine) in a 37g tank is WAY too large for the tank and will dirty your water practically instantly. The common plecs can get quite aggressive and yours might have taken a chunk out of his tankmate, but I suspect the nitrates. Regardless, if he's chasing them around, he's stressing them, which will slow healing.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

So after watching the video I see something maybe with the Gold Gourami but the others seem fine? Have you checked your hardness at all? Nitrates of 20 ppm is not high, lower is always better but I doubt the Nitrate is the cause. Agression maybe? Looks in the video like small nips and the Gold Gourami seems to be sticking to the corner, usually a sign of agression towards it.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

What your Pleco is doing is natural when it comes to feeding,Mine chases other Fish away from His Zucchini when eating. The Gourami may be getting picked on by one of the other Fish,you should stand away from Tank and pick a spot where the Fish can't see You and watch their actions,personally I don't see any major fin-rot.


----------

